# 2007 Yukon Build



## GravityDrNo (Oct 23, 2014)

Been many years since I have done an install and stayed away from doing this one until now because the stock system was sounding....ok. Then it blew a door speaker and I began the planning stage.

Picked up Alpine SPX-17 components from a local dealer as demos for a decent price- 6 1/2" in the door and tweeter to be A-Pillar or dash and a JBL MS8 off Ebay for a decent deal. Need to acquire all new wiring and find out how best to tap into the HU to run signal to the MS8 keeping all factory controls. Going to go with the JL 10w3v3 in an enclosure in place of jump seat running all from an Alpine PDX V9 running 4 channel x 100 to components and 500w to the sub.

Began with the tweeter placement today, A-pillars were much shallower than expected so I am building pods for the first time, hope to have them ready for paint tomorrow if all goes well.


----------



## GravityDrNo (Oct 23, 2014)

Here's the SPX....I have already installed temporarily only to come out to add dampening and new speaker cables


----------



## GravityDrNo (Oct 23, 2014)

MS8 arrived, still thinking about the location but for now it is looking like MS8 and PDX will be mounted under the rear seat.


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

Nice setup. Looking forward to see your build progress.


----------



## GravityDrNo (Oct 23, 2014)

So here are the pillars in their rough state. Bondo Glass to blend baffles then Gold Filler to help with shaping


----------



## GravityDrNo (Oct 23, 2014)

So here are the pillars after sanding, filling and sanding again...at least one more round and ready to finish off. Not sure how I will proceed from here yet, factory finish is textured and obviously the additions are smooth....will a texture paint blend with the factory texture enough or better to sand smooth or add filler then sand smooth...Suggestions?

Hoping to get all wiring and damping ordered tomorrow and maybe installed over the weekend and then waiting game on the PDX and JL sub.


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

Looking great. I'm in the process of fiberglass/bondoing my A pillar for the first time. Tuned in to learn a few.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

GravityDrNo said:


> So here are the pillars after sanding, filling and sanding again...at least one more round and ready to finish off. Not sure how I will proceed from here yet, factory finish is textured and obviously the additions are smooth....will a texture paint blend with the factory texture enough or better to sand smooth or add filler then sand smooth...Suggestions?
> 
> Hoping to get all wiring and damping ordered tomorrow and maybe installed over the weekend and then waiting game on the PDX and JL sub.


I'd sand out all potential imperfections in the area you've worked. If it's already good to go, I would scuff the entire area with a scotch bright pad or hit it with 400. Then I would treat it with adhesion promoter and lightly texture the entire surface and continue to do so in small steps until you achieve the texture you desire. Once you've got it where you want it, I'd then paint it to match the factory interior color.

Some products I'd recommend:
SEM chip guard or SEM texture spray
Duplicolor bedliner spray

Spray whatever product you decide to use on a test sheet, like scrap MDF... Spray light coats at different distances... Try to document what you are doing so you can recreate it on the pillars. I find 16" to 18" to be ideal, depending on product.

I'd also encourage you to look at SEM dyes and paints. Their color options are seconde to none. 

Now on to that subwoofer enclosure! Build yourself something cool!


----------



## GravityDrNo (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks Captn!


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

I agree with Dave. The SEM texture coat should be a nice fit for you if you want a spray texture solution. Be sure to ad a little more filler at the base of the pod where itmeets the door and really sand it to a smooth transition there.

Alternatively, You could wrap the entire a pillar piece in grill cloth for a completely consistent look across the pillars. It's simple, cheap and very effective. You can find stretch material in Joann Fabrics stores that might also be a close match for your interior. If you can't find one to suit your needs, the spray may be the way to go. But Im pretty sure they have some good stretch fabric options in grey.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Looking good so far! I need to do this to my '03 Silverado A-Pillars. It will be my first attempt as well. I've been messing around with the Morel mounting cups trying to decide what I like the sound of best. I also bought a used set of A-Pillars of ebay so I can return to stock or try again.


----------



## groundscr8pr (Nov 28, 2010)

just a heads up.. to run that jl stealth you need the center console with storage underneath. the easiest way to tell is it will have 3 cup holders on top not 2. I ran into this on an 07 Tahoe. it seems like only the pick ups have the 3 cupholder console. you can swap a pickup console directly in though.


----------



## GravityDrNo (Oct 23, 2014)

groundscr8pr said:


> just a heads up.. to run that jl stealth you need the center console with storage underneath. the easiest way to tell is it will have 3 cup holders on top not 2. I ran into this on an 07 Tahoe. it seems like only the pick ups have the 3 cupholder console. you can swap a pickup console directly in though.


The idea came from a guy at a local shop who looked at the vehicle and seat that was in it and said it would work, since then I had decided to do the install myself and after speaking with TheDavel I think I am going to attempt that box as well...i can make lots of mistakes and changes for what the JL box costs and it wouldn't be as much fun!


----------



## GravityDrNo (Oct 23, 2014)

The pillars have had another coat of Bondo Gold and almost all imperfections removed and final shape is ready for coating, I have tried to locate the SEM products and was hoping to pick up today and have them finished but have yet to locate it, might have to order online.

I'll post another pic of final rough then after coating is complete.

Thanks for the advice guys!


----------



## KyleMDunn (Jan 27, 2009)

Looks like a great start, can't wait to see the box build!


----------



## YukonXL (Mar 7, 2014)

Looking good. Can't wait to see how those pillars look in the truck


----------



## GravityDrNo (Oct 23, 2014)

Got anxious to see what they looked like and how the sound changed when being aimed....finishing materials have shipped and I may get them completed over Thanksgiving (keep me away from MIL!).


----------



## GravityDrNo (Oct 23, 2014)

Still getting info together on the rest of the build before I start buying the rest of the materials....Trim texture, adhesion inhibitor and DynaMat Extreme should be here on Wednesday 

Looked into doing the big three though not really necessary for this build as well as adding a fuse or breaker and second battery (planning on adding an inverter for 110v). Measured out for speaker wire lengths.

Pulled the trim and removed the stock HU and found a complication...factory plugs have several of the wire colors I was looking for to feed the MS8. Still unsure of how to proceed and keep factory wiring in good condition. Was hoping to be able to be able to add a Molex type plug inline with the speaker leads so removal of system and returning back to stock would be fairly straight forward. But the main thing was being able to remove the unit without damage to the plastic parts (plastic hates me and almost always breaks when I try to pull a panel!)

Was able to finalize my location for the MS8 and hopefully the amp (don't have it yet so I was going off the sizing of the MS8 since they are nearly indentical now I just need to finalize the design of how to finish off around the MS8 and amp then I can pull everything apart and begin running the wires.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Upgrade the ground... I always do. Don't really, really need to upgrade the wire from the alt to the battery its already 4AWG so that's more than likely okay. But upgrade the ground. Always a good idea.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

I can't tell from the pic. Are the tweeters firing directly across at each other or are they angled up a bit? Looking good so far. I think I am going to take sir booms advice and upgrade my main ground wire. I have a nasty alternator whine I can't get rid of in the silverado. It can't hurt.


----------



## GravityDrNo (Oct 23, 2014)

Old Skewl said:


> I can't tell from the pic. Are the tweeters firing directly across at each other or are they angled up a bit?


At the gtg when judging my vehicle Steve mentioned the sound stage was a little narrow and was centered slightly left and sitting about level with top of dash, with that in mind I aimed them slightly up and inward. Definitely raised the staging and widened it. They are more inward than firing directly at either driver or passenger but I think that is helping from keeping them "in your face" and more of a "full" sound.


----------



## GravityDrNo (Oct 23, 2014)

So I received the SEM texture, Plastic Prep and Color Coat to finish off the A-Pillars also in the box was 36 sq ft of Dynamat Extreme for doors and ???? 

Ordered the most of the wiring finally! Waited in part knowing Black Friday was coming and I wanted to make sure what I ordered was going to handle not only the current plans BUT the ever changing tastes in equipment until one finds that "perfect sound". Running "future" wires to rear doors though no speakers in the plan at the moment as well as beefing up the main power to a dist block though only running the PDX V9 and MS8 for now, won't have to change out later.

Also on order is the Metra Adapters to tie into the HU and big three components.

December is our vacation time due to our schedules through the year so hoping to receive all packages by Friday....then it's off to the Southern Caribbean for 10 days!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

TheDavel said:


> I'd sand out all potential imperfections in the area you've worked. If it's already good to go, I would scuff the entire area with a scotch bright pad or hit it with 400. Then I would treat it with adhesion promoter and lightly texture the entire surface and continue to do so in small steps until you achieve the texture you desire. Once you've got it where you want it, I'd then paint it to match the factory interior color.
> 
> Some products I'd recommend:
> SEM chip guard or SEM texture spray
> ...


I couldn't agree more.
I am having the best outcome I've ever experienced plastic and vinyl dyeing using the SEM product line.
Be sure to watch their tutorials for the correct procedures on how to do it. 
Now onto the next step cuz I am looking forward to seeing another full sized suv build. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## GravityDrNo (Oct 23, 2014)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Be sure to watch their tutorials for the correct procedures on how to do it.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


 I watched all them once SEM was suggested by Captn and TheDavel.


----------



## GravityDrNo (Oct 23, 2014)

Well almost all parts are now in (except main power cable) so once temps come back up a bit I will be tearing into the interior and getting all the cables run and installing the MS8. Maybe by then I will go ahead and get the Alpine PDX-V9 and get it installed as well though I have a lot to do before I can install a sub, like build the custom box for the center seat bottom.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Looks like it's all coming together. I know I am itching for some warm weather. I need to do my a pillars and get rid of some nasty alternator whine in my truck.

With the craziness of the holidays I have not had a chance to make those wings. I need to plan to do that next week-end.


----------



## GravityDrNo (Oct 23, 2014)

WOW I have been waiting for decent weather so I can tear into the interior and get all the wiring in place to begin the finish of this install. Unfortunately with all the down time I am wavering on completing the install as planned or switch over to AudioFrog...hmmm. Think I might just finish as planned and then see what happens. Looking forward to posting pics of progress real soon!


----------



## GravityDrNo (Oct 23, 2014)

So after a very busy winter and no desire to tear into the interior to get all the wiring run outside in the cold.....just as I get in the mood to get it done I snap my wrist. With surgery complete, new hardware installed...in my wrist, a plate and seven screws and PT coming along nicely I have been getting anxious to get this thing done! Am looking into building a center console to house the MS-8 and the amp which will also provide a location for the MS8 display. When this idea was presented I was also thinking about amps....ARC Audio 1100.5 instead of the Alpine PDX V9???

Either way though I am still gimpy I am back in and working towards getting this one out of the way


----------



## GravityDrNo (Oct 23, 2014)

Well the a-pillars got prepped for texture and paint tonight as well as the factory head unit and A/C controls removed. Have decided to relocate the factory A/C controls to a console under the dash that will house an Arc Audio 1100.5 and the JBL MS8 and in place of the factory head unit I will be mounting an Ipad mini to control the new head unit, store music and use for navigation with the MS8 controller hidden behind the iPad, Tomorrow will be texturing the pillars and getting the cables run....finally back in motion on this project!


----------



## GravityDrNo (Oct 23, 2014)

Progress...I think. Pillars received texture and installing wiring.


----------



## GravityDrNo (Oct 23, 2014)

Well the texture coating on the A-Pillars wouldn't play nice so I re-directed and went smooth instead, came out pretty decent overall. Was able to pull apart the tweeters and straighten the bent grill and got them painted to match the pillars. Here they are before going in tomorrow. Thanks to TheDavel and CaptainObvious for the advice!!


----------



## GravityDrNo (Oct 23, 2014)

So in trying to finalize equipment mounting and what to do about a sub I decided to build a center console and ditch the jump seat (never used it anyway!) Amp and MS8 are to reside under the dash hidden inside the console and.....








no more JL10W3....I now have room for this....


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Pillars turned out nice. Share a couple pics of them installed when you can.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Those pillars look great! Really nice work-

Looking forward to the enclosure build and I would love to hear that AF woofer!! Let us know your thoughts-


----------



## GravityDrNo (Oct 23, 2014)

TheDavel said:


> Looking forward to the enclosure build and....


You were going to help but never got back to me......

It's all good though, was a ***** trying use the stock seat bottom and build something similar to the JL Stealth box, just not enough room for adequate box volume so I 86'd the whole center seat and am nearly finished (glassing the front portion molded to the carpet tomorrow). New design got me 1.2 cu ft and a larger enclosed console space (stock was open... No lid) Relocated the A/C controls into the new center console to make room for an iPad mini in the dash along with new Sony HU. New AF tweeters and mids to replace the Alpines not too far in the future....

I'll give you a call when it's all wired and you can hear it for yourself.


----------



## GravityDrNo (Oct 23, 2014)

Pillars were supposed to go I last night but have needed to keep making progress on center console.... Center console conceals the ARC Audio 1100.5 & JBL MS8 as well as being the new home for the controls and the sub. All coming together.... Should be all complete in about a week.... Hate having it all torn apart!

pics on progress soon....


----------



## GravityDrNo (Oct 23, 2014)

So I was able to spend some time today while waiting for fiberglass to dry to get the pillars installed....Again thanks to TheDavel and Captnobvious and numerous others who provided advice....Task completed and will not have to come until they get replaced!


----------



## GravityDrNo (Oct 23, 2014)

Made a few mistakes in process order on this one....felt it was better to build the basic shape of the box first to see if I could get the air space needed for the Audio Frog GB12 then moved towards proper fitting and angles for AC controls and cup holders....should have waited on the cup holder part because it made glassing the floor shape for the front of the box a real *****! Got the first layer of glassing done then removed the box and added two more layers inside. Now I can install the top plate of the box and seal it then move into shaping this thing. I have installed blocks into the corners to build them up to allow material to be able to round over all edges to get away from the boxy look. I will open up the bottom on both sides where the sub is located to allow air flow from the driver. Was a productive afternoon!


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Damn Neil, you've got some skills! Pillars really turned out nice. Like to get some pointers on the pillar process.

The box is taking shape nicely as well.


----------



## GravityDrNo (Oct 23, 2014)

Old Skewl said:


> Like to get some pointers on the pillar process


I'm sure all have gone through it....easier than one might think just have to get past the "I'm about to destroy a part of my car....." feeling.

All I did was watch some videos and assemble the materials.....then looked at the pillars for several days before I got the courage to dive in.

Something I did learn over the course of that part of my build...patience and follow "proper" procedure. I had previously always rushed during attempts to do finish work, don't. Using progression on sanding from rough to finer papers makes things come out the way you want. If you can see it in rough stage it will POP OUT after finish....

Hit me up any time.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

loving this build! Really wish I had at least an 07 Tahoe. These look soooo much better than my 04


----------



## GravityDrNo (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words Old Skewl and Brian!

Got the final layer of glass done on the inside of the box so when it cures I can put the top on and begin it's final transformation in shaping. Blocks have been installed so I can round off most corners.

Since designing the box the idea of installing the amp and MS8 under rear seat has changed, they both will reside behind removable panels inside the open area to the front of the box under the dash (where the speaker wires are). When complete the box will appear to be solid from the rear of the front seats to all the way under the dash. 

I placed the cup holders in to get a better idea of the finished arrangement and a console storage area with hinged lid will be what is sitting on top of the highest part of the box behind the cup holder, the A/C controls will be located on the part of the box that meets the dash and (as far as I have planned to date) the lower section will be covered in matching black carpet with the upper section covered in a textured vinyl to match the dash....if all goes well and it is possible, lots of curves and angles to deal with.


----------



## GravityDrNo (Oct 23, 2014)

Lots of cutting, sanding, bondo and cussing this weekend but she's nearly done. Got the box sealed and shaped to almost finish ready and began cutting the pieces for the console box that sits on top. Doing a stacked construction of the box and would be ready to mount but I needed a router bit I didn't have and due to the holiday those that carry then were closed. It was close on the wiring for the A/C controls but they would not reach so they all have to be extended for a proper fit. Still need to recess the controls a little more and I now know for sure I will have to make a new trim plate. You can see a line on top of the box where the console box will start, edge will be angled back like the step to the right of the line and the new box will not only give me a lid that the factory console didn't have but the box size is more than double the stock. I was able to get the volume for the AF GB 12 and the closed box and the height is only 3/4" over stock.


----------



## GravityDrNo (Oct 23, 2014)

Got console box complete and went to start on covering.... Design too complex to cover.... Project going backwards. Redesign so as to make it possible to wrap with vinyl, got the new work started tonight and should be done and ready to wrap after tomorrow night. Picked up amp.... Another change is this area as well, switched from the ARC Audio 1100.5 to the 1200.6, higher power rating for each channel than the first choice Alpine PDX-V9 and being six channel it leaves the option to add mid bass on the six channel and add another amp for sub if I chose. Pics tomorrow of final box design


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Too bad! Could an upholstery shop cover it for you. Turned out pretty nice overall.


----------



## Mlarson67 (Jan 9, 2015)

Too bad on the covering. I just had the same problem and had to come up with some creative solutions for vinyl wrapping. Made matching panels and wrapped them seperately out of 3/8 ply and attached them


----------



## GravityDrNo (Oct 23, 2014)

No. Been working with Chris McNulty at Driven Mobile and it was determined that there were too many complex curves and the vinyl would not cover.... In one piece. I have now added "breaks" in the same design so it will be covered in two pieces. We will now be able to wrap the main console in vinyl as planned and for the top center i will make a piece that I will have hydro dipped to match either the factory brushed silver or the rosewood trim. Overall the console stayed the shape and just added details that will add to the overall finish. I will be ready to cover after tonight so maybe when the sub arrives Friday she can go in....


----------



## GravityDrNo (Oct 23, 2014)

Well the mailman came today  Now I just need to finalize the sanding and get the box covered and the console can be installed for last time on this evolution


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

GravityDrNo said:


> No. Been working with Chris McNulty at Driven Mobile and it was determined that there were too many complex curves and the vinyl would not cover.... In one piece. I have now added "breaks" in the same design so it will be covered in two pieces. We will now be able to wrap the main console in vinyl as planned and for the top center i will make a piece that I will have hydro dipped to match either the factory brushed silver or the rosewood trim. Overall the console stayed the shape and just added details that will add to the overall finish. I will be ready to cover after tonight so maybe when the sub arrives Friday she can go in....


I'm glad your working with Chris, he's a great guy. I've got a few awesome tricks up my sleeve that'd help you get that wrapped... Just let me know "offline" if your need any advice. Hope you still have my number-


----------



## GravityDrNo (Oct 23, 2014)

TheDavel said:


> I'm glad your working with Chris, he's a great guy. I've got a few awesome tricks up my sleeve that'd help you get that wrapped... Just let me know "offline" if your need any advice. Hope you still have my number-


Thanks Dave, I think I have it figured out, wasn't much more work added to make the thing easier to cover and still kept the idea/shape I wanted. Adding a trim piece that runs from under box lid all the way to the A/C controls and most likely going with hydro dipping to match the factory brushed silver and the sides and back will be covered in vinyl to match the dash. By next weekend we should be able to get together if you want to hear how the sound came out


----------



## GravityDrNo (Oct 23, 2014)

So here's the direction I went with the box to accommodate wrapping with vinyl, center section now needs to have an insert made that (for now) the idea is to hydro dip to match the brushed silver dash trim. I wanted to do the wrap but Chris at Driven Mobile did it and I watched....Came out absolutely beautiful. 

Tomorrow brackets to mount the box get made so Monday the GB12 can get installed and the box permanently mounted, once that is complete I can mount the amp and MS8 inside the front of the console and wired.

Sound is coming.....I can hear it!!!


----------



## GravityDrNo (Oct 23, 2014)

Brackets made and installed for front and back of the console, front bracket is also the mount for the rear section of the amp rack. Getting really tight to work up in front of the A/C controls, this old man had to change positions and get out to stretch legs as I made 64 solder joints to the A/C control wiring, done! Controls are now ready to bolt in.

I will get pics of all of today's work when I pull it all out tomorrow....

Tomorrow I will be running the grounds for the amp and MS8, installing the sub into the console and wiring and bolting the console down for the final time


----------



## GravityDrNo (Oct 23, 2014)

Progress was made this weekend! Got the main wiring near complete, made a bracket for the breaker and made up the cables, need to add some shrink tubing and get larger split loom to finish...









Made a bracket for the distribution block and ran the power into the cab utilizing the factory grommet...










Finished fabrication on the equipment rack that is built into the new center console and got it installed and mounted the amp and MS8 as well as got all but the RCA's, remote wires & MS8 controller cable terminated....









Got the console wrapped and with the help of TheDavel got the faceplate for the relocated A/C controls cut, just need to finish cutting the rest of the pieces for the trim plate that covers the center of the console cut and assembled then off to hydrodipping.










Whew, what a weekend! Truck goes in tomorrow to have the Ipad integrated into dash and then new head unit installed....Sounds are coming real soon!!!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

You've really come a long way with this and it truly shows, can't wait to see the next step.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

This is coming together nicely!


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

B E A utiful work!


----------



## YukonXL04 (Mar 6, 2014)

Looks Great Man, Ready to see that finished console!


----------



## GravityDrNo (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks guys! Overall I'm very happy with where I am.... This weekend was an emotionally tough one as I was wiring the GB12 I snapped the head off the binding screw..... Then the extractor bit broke off in the broken screw.... New GB12 on its way...."she's dead Jim "....

Got all other wiring done and dropped the truck off with Chris over at Driven Mobile, he is doing the iPad mount.

Got more work done tonight on the console insert and once again my design has exceeded the capabilities of my tool box (reason why Chris is doing the iPad, he's better at it and has the tools) so I ordered some new toys from Joey at 12volt tools (now I own the tools and wish I was doing the iPad mount!).

Seats go in tomorrow to be re-upholstered while the truck is at Driver and all except maybe the insert should be done by Friday and ready to hear how she sounds!!!!


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Any photos of the finished product? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GravityDrNo (Oct 23, 2014)

Not finished yet. As I was not happy with the direction the Ipad mount was going I moved into the gear, I switched to Arc Audio for amps and just sold the MS8 and installed an Audison Bit One....Changed from Alpine speakers to Audio Frog...AND my laptop with the software (i know how to use) to upload pics to my site took a dump so I have not loaded anything other than to FB or Instagram. here is what the system is now:
Sony HU
iPad mount, controlling HU
Audison Bit One
Arc Audio 1200.6 feeding doors-150w ea
Audio Frog GB15's
Audio Frog GB40's
Audio Frog GB60's
Arc Audio 1100.1 feeding center console-1100w
Audio Frog GB12D2

See if this works- Here's the finshed door-https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10207654393890714&set=a.10207654345249498.1073741840.1017734289&type=3&theater


----------



## Aerodynamic (Dec 6, 2015)

Thats is a fine build you got there  love the sub box, integrated so fine! Wait to see more pictures of the build.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

GravityDrNo said:


> Not finished yet. As I was not happy with the direction the Ipad mount was going I moved into the gear, I switched to Arc Audio for amps and just sold the MS8 and installed an Audison Bit One....Changed from Alpine speakers to Audio Frog...AND my laptop with the software (i know how to use) to upload pics to my site took a dump so I have not loaded anything other than to FB or Instagram. here is what the system is now:
> Sony HU
> iPad mount, controlling HU
> Audison Bit One
> ...


I'll respond to your message tonight (my time)... long story short, can't access FaceBook at work (for good reason), and my home internet went out last night almost immediately after your PM. 

Looking forward to more pics!


----------



## GravityDrNo (Oct 23, 2014)

TheDavel, I fully understand your situation bud, hope all is going well!

As for the build....needed to update and add to tool selection which has taken time and money away from this build. Now armed with decent table saw, router & lift, templates, good size assortment of quality measuring tools.....

On Thursday I leave to head to Clarksville, TN for Sonus Evol training with Micah, hope to come away knowledge of better process thinking but possibly better ideas to finish this build!

My goal for this one is to be finished and take her down to SBN in Daytona...let's see how it goes.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Wow great job, i noticed more and more people are starting to use and noticing AudioFrog product.. looks like they have really nice stuff 

Very nice build looking forward to a finish line.


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

Chris is awesome. I live in Richmond, but I make that drive every time I need some work done. I just purchased the GB12D2 myself and am looking forward to hearing how it performs. Any update on the finished product? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GravityDrNo (Oct 23, 2014)

Been off this site for quite a while, tomorrow I will try to get the updated pics of the build on this thread. It is completed and sounds awesome.


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

GravityDrNo said:


> Been off this site for quite a while, tomorrow I will try to get the updated pics of the build on this thread. It is completed and sounds awesome.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

GravityDrNo said:


> Been off this site for quite a while, tomorrow I will try to get the updated pics of the build on this thread. It is completed and sounds awesome.




Did u run that Arc 1100.1 at 1 ohm to the one 12? It wasn't too much for it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

